# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Bekimet

## NoName

*Bekimi*



Hyji eshte gurra e cdo se mire dhe cdo bekimi, thote Shkrimi shenjt.

Njeriu eshte i nevojshem per bekim. Ai kerkon shpetimin, mburojen, fatbardhesine dhe plotesimin e jetes se vet. Per kete njerezit ne nje menyre bekojne njeri-tjetrin: ia deshirojne te miren njeri-tjetrit. Por, para se gjithash ata shpresojne dhe kerkojne bekimin prej Zotit.

Bekimi i Zotit me se pari ndikon ne krijim. Ai eshte dhurate e qendrueshme e Zotit, sidomos per njerezit. Ne Beselidhjen e Vjeter thuhet se bekimi e shton jeten, ndersa mallkimi e zvogelon.

Bekimi eshte nje nder gjestet me te vjetra te njeriut dhe ai eshte i pranishem ne te gjitha religjionet. Rendesi dhe domethenie te vecante ka bekimi ne historine e popullit izraelas. Me bekim Hyji hyn ne bisede me Abrahamin. Me bekim Hyji hyn ne lidhje me njeriun. Kete lidhje ne mes Hyjit dhe njeriut ne Bibel e shpreh me se miri fjala "berek", e cila nga ana e Zotit do te thote bekim, kurse nga ana e njeriut falenderim. Me fjale te tjera: Bekimi i Zotit e arrin qellimin kur njeriu i pergjigjet atij me falenderim. Ky falenderim mandej prape sjell bekim. Ne kete kuptim thote shen Augustini, dijetar i Kishes:  _"Ne rritemi kur Zoti na bekon. Ne rritemi kur Zotin e falenderojme. Te dyjat jane te mira per ne. E para eshte qe Zoti na bekon. Kur ai na bekon, atehere ne mund ta falenderojme. Sikur qe nga lart bie shiu ne toke, ndersa toka jep frytet..."_

Me ne fund: _c'ben meshtari kur bekon?_
Meshtari kur bekon e levdon (madheron, falenderon) Zotin dhe e lut ate qe Ai te na e jap bekimin e vet.

Me kete kuptohet qarte se bekimi s'ka kurrfare lidhjeje dhe asgje te perbashket me magjine!

----------


## NoName

*Gjestet percjellese gjate bekimit*




*Shenja e kryqit*. Kryqi eshte kulmi i cdo pershpirterie, gurra e cdo bekimi dhe shkak i cdo hiri. Per kete shenja e kryqit eshte gjest i bekimit dhe nuk duhet te mungoje ne kete rast.



*Uji i bekuar*. Uji shembellen jeten, gjallerine dhe pastrimin. Njekohesisht na e perkujton pagezimin tone. Ne rast te bekimit kjo fuqi jetesore e Zotit behet me e qarte, kur pas urates perkatese, meshtari me uje te bekuar sterpik njerezit dhe gjesendet.



*Kemi*. Ky eshte shenje e gazmendit dhe e lutjes solemne. Njekohesisht shembellen ngritjen e lutjes sone kah Zoti.



*Shtrirja e duarve te meshtarit*. Kjo eshte shenje e lutjes per bekimin e Zotit mbi ata qe bekohen.

----------

